# Super Bad and Dangerous Horse



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

It sounds like the horse has your ticket and you need to have your parents get professional help before you get seriously hurt or killed.

I hate to say it, but you need to leave her alone until a trainer comes in and helps you both. Seriously. This is what I'd tell my own daughter. She's picked battles that you don't have the experience or strength to win and she's going to do it until someone makes her stop. 

Where are your parents while she's doing this crap? Why haven't they put an end to it? If you were my daughter, you wouldn't be dealing with the horse at all until she has a serious CTJM or two.

What she's doing isn't because of 'abuse' she's simply being a horse and being top dog since she can get away with it.


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you know from her previous owners if she ever had issues with children? (You mentioned she might be responding to your small size) . Some horses are perfect angels around adults then turn into psychos when a child is around. Regardless of whether that's the case, she needs professional help before she hurts you worse than she already has. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I totally agree ^^^^! I think if you keep this up you are going to get hurt , seriously hurt ! I would either get a trainer out and help or would get a new horse . I wouldn't be riding her anymore , but maybe just walk her around and brush her down. When did you get her? Have you tried contacting the previous owners to see if this is common for her?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Possum's advice is spot on. You really need a trainer to address both the horse's and your issues.

There's a reason for why she's become disrespectful and unmanageable, and I'm fairly certain you're at the root of it. Not saying you're a horrible owner, just an inexperienced one.

Arabs are SMART, and even after 34 years of owning them, mine still sometimes surprise me with new ways to try and avoid working. It doesn't get them anywhere though, as I'm pretty versatile with convincing them their latest shenanigans won't stop me from riding.

You might also want to rule out pain from your tack, because even bareback she'll remember being hurt.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I might be wrong , but I thought arabians were hot heads so to speak ? I have never owned one before and I don't mean to offend anyone


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

Nope she was a perfectly calm horse and went to shows with kids but im handleing her alone without supervision
thats why we bought her in the first place she was ridden by a 10 year old kid. but she had her parents with her. but the thing is she was a compleate angel


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

she was a perfect horse for a month and then she changed overnight and its like she said" i dont have to listen to you so i wont"


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I don't know something just don't seem right and I fear for your safety . Maybe ask someone to come out and watch how you handle her that has alot of experience ....maybe a video of how she is acting ?


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

My parents are at home, they say that they want to sell her and that she is too dangerous but i dont listen, i love her to bits i wanna keep her and fix it


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

well my dad has a friend that is a trainer and he is saying that she knows what i dont know and that she is taking advantage of it, cause im not a experienced as her old owners


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

You might want to listen , I love my babies to but as inexperinced as I am , if they were doing dangerous things like that with me or my children on them , the horse would have to go . You could sell her to someone who would be able to handle her and get you a calmer horse. Are you parents willing to bring someone down there to help fix the problem? I don't think you alone will be able to fix it .


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Somehow, in that month, she learned that she could totally disrespect you. That's why you need an experienced trainer to come out and sort her out. While the trainer's there, they can watch how you interract with the horse and make suggestions about either re-establishing leadership or possibly finding a more appropriate home for this horse. At 13, I don't care how many horses you have had, you are obviously in over your head with this one. I'm not being mean. As possum said, right now, this horse is too dangerous for you to be messing with her. A horse doesn't have to be abused to behave badly. It's why I never get into a tugging match with my horse...I don't want him to ever figure out how much stronger he is. Once they learn that...you have a real issue on your hands. GET HELP before you get hurt worse than you already have been.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

UpAndAbove said:


> My parents are at home, they say that they want to sell her and that she is too dangerous but i dont listen, i love her to bits i wanna keep her and fix it


Listen to your parents. I don't care how much you love this horse, you aren't at a stage where you can fix her. Your father's friend is probably spot on. At 13 there is no way you could have the experience you need to deal with this animal. LOVE isn't going to do it. 

Remember this: You can love a horse to death, but it's usually the horse that survives.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Calming Melody said:


> I might be wrong , but I thought arabians were hot heads so to speak ? I have never owned one before and I don't mean to offend anyone


Calming yes, some Arabs are hot and can be a handful. Not all of them by a long shot, but since they're so darned smart and sensitive, they can easily take over a situation and take advantage of an inexperienced rider/owner.

Even the most calm, laid back Arab can take advantage if they see an opportunity. My heart horse was a wonderful mount and companion, but he and I for many years had discussions over just who was in charge. It always turned out to be me. The 3 horses I have now are also in agreement that's it's me. :wink:


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

omigoodness. this is very dangerous, indeed.
I agree with the assessment that she has learned that she doesn't have to respect you, and that she is boss. This will end very badly for both of you, I'm afraid.

I know you'd like to keep her, but my honest opinion is that you probably have a lot to learn in terms of how to be a good leader with a horse, and this is NOT the horse to learn on. 

The horse needs to be sold to someone who is experienced.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay here comes Mean Miss Sky...



UpAndAbove said:


> she would do anything for me and she respected me in every way. now she is a compleatly differnet horse. now she is dangerous, disrespectful, and she thinks she is the boss.
> 
> It takes me like 20 minutes to catch her,
> 
> ...


Per the bold, she never respected you. She just did what her leader asked and trusted THEM and once this horse found out that you were their new potential leader, this horse began to test you.

They do this in their herd too. It's called a pecking order. You currently are at the bottom.

Step up and be the leader that she's obviously not convinced that you are. All of these things I've omitted are you trying to explain the situation. How you didn't hurt her, abuse her, how she ****es you off or makes you angry.

That is NOT how you handle a horse. You don't scream with a bolting horse. You don't bribe a horse to open their mouth. You don't hop tentatively ask a horse to move forward when you "lunge"

You are seriously out horsed based on your understanding of horses. 

Is this your first horse? What made you buy a horse?

She sounds like a typical horse testing you to see if you're the type she can trust to keep her ALIVE (they're prey animals) and so far you're falling short.

Find a trainer to work WITH you and this horse, if you intend to keep her. I mean SERIOUSLY work with her. Watch horses in pasture, learn how they communicate.

She did not change. In previous care she had a leader that looked out for her and so far she isn't impressed with your lack of horse communication and understanding. 

Don't even ride her until you can handle her on the ground. You're going to get yourself killed if you keep this up.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She didn't suddenly change overnight. She was using her time to size you up, getting away with a few things, perhaps barely noticed by you or if you did, you didn't act upon it. As time went by I'll be she just kept adding to her pile until one day she decided she was not going to do your beckoning, that she was boss hoss, not you. The trainer needs to gain the horse's respect and he may have to get tough with the horse and you may not like it but do try to refrain from commenting. Then he needs to work with you with a different horse if available, then you and your horse to develop your skills.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Okay here comes Mean Miss Sky...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually don't question your advice, Sky, you are more well-versed than I. But... should she even try? If it's her first horse, it sounds like a pretty big project. I know there are a few crazy success stories out there, but the odds are pretty stacked. 

It sounds like she has a lot to learn about horses in general, and should probably stick to taking lessons until she gets her leadership skills down. No?


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I have been told by a lot of people ( I am new at this as well ) that when a horse tests you , you don't let the win , even if it's something "little" . They will think that if they can get away with that , then it escalates to worse stuff. Listen to what the people on here tell you , I post threads on here all the time and some of the people on your thread has given me some really good advice and have learned alot from them!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

arrowsaway said:


> I usually don't question your advice, Sky, you are more well-versed than I. But... should she even try? If it's her first horse, it sounds like a pretty big project. I know there are a few crazy success stories out there, but the odds are pretty stacked.
> 
> It sounds like she has a lot to learn about horses in general, and should probably stick to taking lessons until she gets her leadership skills down. No?


Yeah her best bet would be to sell/return the horse and take up lessons and strive to learn about horses in general because they're dangerous if you don't know what you're doing.

Because from what she knows currently, any horse will turn into a monster (and please OP don't take this the wrong way) because she doesn't understand them from what her original post entailed.

SO if she is dead set on keeping this horse then she's going to need to SERIOUSLY read up and learn some things NOW from a trainer on handling horses, reading horses, and other basic horse communication/herd dynamics.. before she should even consider riding.

I've made that journey myself.. and it was very hard and at times terrifying and I'm dang lucky I'm still alive (doesn't it sound like I went into war lol!) but it definitely needs to be done sooner than later.

But honestly, you're right arrowsaway. I wouldn't advise her to keep a horse atm. It's already escalating faster than wildfire..


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

ya my dad arranged a trainer to come out know but i know that i cant have a trainer forever i wanna know how to handle her. thank you every one for your advice


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I wouldn't even be doing unsupervised groundwork with her - can be just as dangerous as riding. She's definitely got your number and you need to listen to your parents or you'll get hurt and they'll never let you near a horse again. Unfortunately so many riding schools don't teach anything about horse handling but if you have a good instructor he/she will be able to show you feeding rules, ground handling, correct leading and other stuff that will help you develop the skills and confidence you need.

I have a very difficult horse and I'm selling him even though I can handle him, because he needs daily reminders of who is boss and I can't see him more than twice a week. It's heartbreaking, I know, but broken hearts mend quicker than broken heads, no matter what the poets say. Find her a good experienced home (preferably with some help from your instructor) and she'll be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

The trainer's job is to assess the problems, handle them, and teach you how to handle them in the future. Learning from someone who is experienced, and there in person to assess the situation, is the best way to go about it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

UpAndAbove said:


> ya my dad arranged a trainer to come out know but i know that i cant have a trainer forever i wanna know how to handle her. thank you every one for your advice


We can tell you till we're blue in the face. But the ONLY way is to go out there and actively learn. Watch horse herds, take ground work lessons (not just riding lessons) so you can learn how to handle a horse and how to keep your emotions in check. 






Watch videos like that so you can see how they establish their pecking order (who is in charge, who ranks over who, who is the weakest, who is the strongest) and try to read their reactions.

It's not like a bike where you learn a b c and get on and ride. It's an animal with complex behavior and methods to the madness.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Afraid I agree with Possum. *Please*, for your(& hers too for that matter) safety's sake, don't continue to put yourself in danger with this horse, at least without good professional help! You're lucky you've only had minor accidents with her so far.

I also agree with Possum that it's likely that she's just 'got your number', that she has never learned to respect you(remember you've got to *earn* it, it's never automatic & can't be forced), but likely just humoured you for the first few weeks to learn what you were about. 

**However I would also want to get her, your saddle, etc, assessed & make sure her behaviour isn't pain related. That could well be a big part of the equation that needs to be ruled out/treated before you work on training issues.



> It takes me like 20 minutes to catch her, and I don't chase her, its like she is saying"Na,Na,Na,Na you can't catch me!!" and is playing a game to **** me off.


The questions I'd be asking are, why doesn't she want to come when called & what can you do to change her motivation, make you an attractive prospect to spend time with? She is not likely playing the game *to* p**s you off as such, but in the hope you'll give up & p**s off! 



> It takes forerver to put her bridle on she bobs her head to avoid the bridle and it is very difficult to get the headstall over her head, and when I eventually do I have to FORCE the bit into her mouth, I tried the finger-in-the-mouth thing but it does not work, and I have also tried to hold a lil treat above the bit to encourage her to open her mouth and it worked a few times and now she wont fall for it.


I think bribery/luring can be a good tool, but as you've found, while it can be good for initial motivation, if the rest of the experience is unpleasant for the horse, it's often not enough. It also tends to lead to a horse doing less for more, as they learn the minimum they can do to get the treat. So again, I'd be working out ways of making bridling not such an unpleasant affair firstly, such as not forcing, and instead of bribery, I'd save those treats for positive reinforcement at the time she does 'Right' stuff.



> Sometimes she makes me sooo mad that I whip her with it and then I regret it. Even when I whip her SHE DOES NOT CARE!!!.


Sounds like you already know getting mad & punishing her is only going to work against you. We all get frustrated & emotional sometimes, but it's important not to let it get the better of you. One way to help you do this - and get a better thing going with her - is to consider it from her point of view(this may mean you first have to educate yourself on equine behaviour & bodylanguage to have a clue what her perspective may be). For eg. I highly doubt that she doesn't care when you hit her, but in the same manner as a 'hard mouthed' horse is just as sensitive & easily hurt as any other, she has learned that the best course of action is to ignore the discomfort/pain & it will go away. She is just simply doing what works for her to get through an unpleasant experience. So working on changing the way you do things, so she doesn't see it as a bad 'game' anyway, and learning how to effectively use positive & negative reinforcement.



> and I never abused her. She thinks she is the boss, and she walks all over me. Do you think it can be my size? I am 13 years old 5'3 and 98 lbs. And she thinks that she is bigger so she could boss me around?


Firstly, quoted the end of your first sentence above to point out that while you haven't 'abused' her in the strict sense of the word, thinking about it from her point of view, it does sound like it may be pretty unpleasant for her - eg. imagine being forced to put up with or do unpleasant/painful things like the bit, being ridden, etc. You need to find ways of turning what you want of her into pleasant, fun experiences.

She doesn't just think she is the boss, she *is* and she is disciplining you for your insolence, but you're not listening. It's nothing to do with your size - even a shetland can get the better of a grown man & even a small child can get the better of a clydie. You want to avoid dominance battles with any horse. IMO you need to forget about 'brawn' and trying to force her to do stuff & learn how to play WITH her.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Afraid I agree with Possum. *Please*, for your(& hers too for that matter) safety's sake, don't continue to put yourself in danger with this horse, at least without good professional help! You're lucky you've only had minor accidents with her so far.

I also agree with Possum that it's likely that she's just 'got your number', that she has never learned to respect you(remember you've got to *earn* it, it's never automatic & can't be forced), but likely just humoured you for the first few weeks to learn what you were about. 

**However I would also want to get her, your saddle, etc, assessed & make sure her behaviour isn't pain related. That could well be a big part of the equation that needs to be ruled out/treated before you work on training issues.



> It takes me like 20 minutes to catch her, and I don't chase her, its like she is saying"Na,Na,Na,Na you can't catch me!!" and is playing a game to **** me off.


The questions I'd be asking are, why doesn't she want to come when called & what can you do to change her motivation, make you an attractive prospect to spend time with? She is not likely playing the game *to* p**s you off as such, but in the hope you'll give up & p**s off! 



> It takes forerver to put her bridle on she bobs her head to avoid the bridle and it is very difficult to get the headstall over her head, and when I eventually do I have to FORCE the bit into her mouth, I tried the finger-in-the-mouth thing but it does not work, and I have also tried to hold a lil treat above the bit to encourage her to open her mouth and it worked a few times and now she wont fall for it.


I think bribery/luring can be a good tool, but as you've found, while it can be good for initial motivation, if the rest of the experience is unpleasant for the horse, it's often not enough. It also tends to lead to a horse doing less for more, as they learn the minimum they can do to get the treat. So again, I'd be working out ways of making bridling not such an unpleasant affair firstly, such as not forcing, and instead of bribery, I'd save those treats for positive reinforcement at the time she does 'Right' stuff.



> Sometimes she makes me sooo mad that I whip her with it and then I regret it. Even when I whip her SHE DOES NOT CARE!!!.


Sounds like you already know getting mad & punishing her is only going to work against you. We all get frustrated & emotional sometimes, but it's important not to let it get the better of you. One way to help you do this - and get a better thing going with her - is to consider it from her point of view(this may mean you first have to educate yourself on equine behaviour & bodylanguage to have a clue what her perspective may be). For eg. I highly doubt that she doesn't care when you hit her, but in the same manner as a 'hard mouthed' horse is just as sensitive & easily hurt as any other, she has learned that the best course of action is to ignore the discomfort/pain & it will go away. She is just simply doing what works for her to get through an unpleasant experience. So working on changing the way you do things, so she doesn't see it as a bad 'game' anyway, and learning how to effectively use positive & negative reinforcement.



> and I never abused her. She thinks she is the boss, and she walks all over me. Do you think it can be my size? I am 13 years old 5'3 and 98 lbs. And she thinks that she is bigger so she could boss me around?


Firstly, quoted the end of your first sentence above to point out that while you haven't 'abused' her in the strict sense of the word, thinking about it from her point of view, it does sound like it may be pretty unpleasant for her - eg. imagine being forced to put up with or do unpleasant/painful things like the bit, being ridden, etc. You need to find ways of turning what you want of her into pleasant, fun experiences.

She doesn't just think she is the boss, she *is* and she is disciplining you for your insolence, but you're not listening. It's nothing to do with your size - even a shetland can get the better of a grown man & even a small child can get the better of a clydie. You want to avoid dominance battles with any horse. IMO you need to forget about 'brawn' and trying to force her to do stuff & learn how to play WITH her.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry not a case of _"Super Bad and Dangerous Horse"_ this is a case of "Super Green and Inexperienced" owner.

I agree with those that say sell the horse, get a trainer, most of all, learn how to handle horses.


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you soo much for your advice. and i feel very ashamed for how i acted, and how can i get her to love me withought spoiling her. because i had a old 30 year old mare and i would spoil her and love her soo much that she thought she would not need to listen to me. but she was a companion horse and was not intended to be ridden. so i did not really worry about it. i know i dont have much experience but she is very gentle when i am not on her, so how can i make her love me? can i lead her through my trails and let her graze and stuff? how can i get her to trust and bond with me. i am very ashamed of myself and if i try to bond with her will she forget the past if i dont do it again?? she is very good at leading she will go werever i want her to go even over scary stuff

please reply


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Its not about getting her to love you. Its about getting her to respect you. Once she respects you, then she will come to rely on you and 'love' you. You have no need to be ashamed. Its easy to want to be loved by an animal that we love more than most anything else. The advice given to you in this thread will get you there.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

You can't make her 'love' you. She's a horse and needs to respect you. Taking her out and letting her do 'happy' things like grazing is just reinforcing to her that she doesn't have to do what she is asked to do when she is asked.

Don't let your heart get you killed. If she continues to consider herself to be the one in control, you are going to be a lawn dart.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You should be concentrating on gaining respect, not love. A horse can only 'love' if it trusts and respects its owner. 

You've fallen into the trap that most young, and/or inexperienced people do; thinking that spoiling your horse and letting her do as she pleases will make her 'love' and bond with you. All it teaches her is that you're weak and a pushover.

Bonding comes after respect, and you will only get that when the horse trusts you as the leader.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't look to make her love you - horses don't share our concept of what love is. She wants a strong leader she can rely on, someone she can trust will be firm but fair. She will then respect that person and enjoy doing things with them, and that's about as much as you can ask.

I wouldn't even handle her again til I got a trainer out to teach you how to handle her.

Forget bonding, forget love. Respect is what you need and what you must command. She can't trust you to be a good leader so is taking matters into her own hands. A trainer will show you how to reinforce leadership in every move you make and every activity. Not allowing her to grab food from you at feeding time, making her respect your space etc. And get a trainer who knows Arabs - in my very limited experience with them they are super intelligent and much more sensitive. I would seriously consider selling, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

By the other 2 threads the OP has now started, I'd say it's safe to say she has no intention of paying attention to anything said.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Boyo! You guys have been busy! Saw this thread not so long ago with only one reply & didn't finish my reply(sorry for the double post, don't know what happened there) until I'd got through with a client's horses... only to find there are now 4 pages!

As much as you might want to OP, you can't fix the world & need to keep in mind your safety is the most important thing - not only because you don't want to be disabled or worse, but if you do get seriously hurt, you won't be able to help any animal in future.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agreed, Possum. But since the OP is a youngster, I believe we have to at least try. I'd rather she didn't get herself killed.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

True SR, but I have to wonder at this point if this isn't a troll looking for something to do?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Quite possible Possum, but I'm pretty good at sussing out liars, exaggerators, braggarts, and downright charlatans.

I'm pretty certain she's as young as she states due to her grammar and syntax, but I can only hope there really isn't a horse being ruined. The horse will be the one who draws the short end of the stick, if the OP doesn't get help and stop thinking real horses are anything like Black Beauty and Flicka.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Amen and Hallelujah SR. This ain't the movies and never will be. Hollywood has ruined too many potentially good horses with the tripe they push.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I wish there were more good kids' horse novels out there written by people who actually know squat about horses. Would save a lot if broken bones and ruined horses if there were...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

UpAndAbove said:


> Thank you soo much for your advice. and i feel very ashamed for how i acted,


No you just haven't learned yet  No need to feel ashamed. Didn't mean to make my post seem like an attack.



UpAndAbove said:


> can i lead her through my trails and let her graze and stuff? how can i get her to trust and bond with me. i am very ashamed of myself and if i try to bond with her will she forget the past if i dont do it again?? she is very good at leading she will go werever i want her to go even over scary stuff
> 
> please reply


You can graze with her, but you do need to let her know you're in charge. 

I think with the help of a trainer you'll be able to get there and handle her better. 

But it's mainly about changing the way you see horses. It's alright to bond with them but you MUST get respect first. And respect is all about your own attitude, establishing boundaries, and being consistent. 

Once you have respect, set boundaries, contain your emotions, and keep being consistent, then you will have a bond so deep with your horse you can give them treats and graze them without them being goofy.


----------



## ccbmmom (Jun 23, 2012)

We were in a similar situation a few weeks ago. We got an arab that seemed to be the perfect kids horse. In no time, my 14 year old son couldn't get him to do anything. He would throw his head, refuse to move and ended up taking off with him holding on for dear life. We thought that the safest thing would probably be to sell him, but went with a new trainer. This trainer had the horse doing incredible things within just a few minutes. AND, he taught (and still is teaching) my son and myself how to handle the horse. Turns out that the horse was testing us and we were also sending the horse mixed signals. When the horse took off with my son, he was telling the him to run with his legs, but was also telling him to stop with his reins. The horse was getting confused. After just one lesson, he didn't even need the reins, he could completely control the horse with his legs. We are now working every day on ground work and I am out with him every single time he works with the horse. The horse has also bonded with my son. He didn't seem to respect him before and my son just knew that showing the horse who was the boss would make the horse hate him. It has done just the opposite. The horse has a new respect for my son and he comes running when my son goes into the pasture to work with him. Even so, I still go out with my son everytime he goes to work with Jake (the horse). Maybe when he gains more experience I will feel more comfortable with him with the horse by himself.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Benefit of doubt people! We don't know that OP is anything but genuine, so don't make out she's not. While she may indeed find our comments hard to swallow, try not to blame her for it(says she that couldn't help getting narky with the teen that started riding a 1.5yo...) remember how you all felt at 14yo & how confusing & frustrating things could get!:wink:


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Let her graze, take her for walks. The moment you ask her to do something and she refuses, ask her a little louder. If she still refuses, use the soft end of that lead and pop her on the butt and get her attention.

If you're leading her, suddenly stop and she walks into you, pop her shoulder with the lead rope end on the shoulder a couple of times, just enough to gain her attention. Back her up several feet and try again. Do this until she realized that you have a space bubble.

Simple things like this will help you become a leader. It all starts on the ground, and will give you something to do until you get a professional.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

UpAndAbove said:


> Thank you soo much for your advice. and i feel very ashamed for how i acted, and how can i get her to love me withought spoiling her. because i had a old 30 year old mare and i would spoil her and love her soo much that she thought she would not need to listen to me. but she was a companion horse and was not intended to be ridden. so i did not really worry about it. i know i dont have much experience but she is very gentle when i am not on her, so how can i make her love me? can i lead her through my trails and let her graze and stuff? how can i get her to trust and bond with me. i am very ashamed of myself and if i try to bond with her will she forget the past if i dont do it again?? she is very good at leading she will go werever i want her to go even over scary stuff
> 
> please reply



The odd thing about animals _and this includes children,_ is that anyone who is consistent, firm, fair and sets boundaries that are adhered to, will get far more respect and response as a result of their efforts than the person who gives in and allows the little things to slide.

I always say it is the minor issues that need to be corrected, but the little things.

When feeding a horse should stand back and wait, if it doesn't then it needs to be made to, very firmly. If a horse goes to walk out the stable door without being asked, it needs to be made to go to the back of the stable and stand there. If when you enter a stable a horse does not move back so you can enter without having to push into them, he needs to be made to stand back. If you are doing anything with him when loose in the stable, he should stand still, if he doesn't then he must be made to go back to where he was originally and stand still.

These are very 'minor' issues in most people's eyes but they are the ones that ensure that a horse understands that _you_ are in charge. 

There is no need to get cross or angry with the step forward when not asked for, a poke in the chest with a finger will correct, when established, a word of correction is enough. The thing is *it must be consistent* and corrections carried out *every time!*

My horses stand behind chains across the doors during the day. If I want to go into the stable and remove a pile of poop or put some water in their manger, I can drop the chain and leave it down and non of the horses will attempt to walk out because they know that it is not allowed. That is training.


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

possumhollow said:


> Amen and Hallelujah SR. This ain't the movies and never will be. Hollywood has ruined too many potentially good horses with the tripe they push.


 
OK thankyou everyone and my dad just called the trainer and he is coming out this week, my dad will be handleing and feeding her till the trainer comes. so i and the horse is safe. i just posted the other threads because i felt impatient and wanted to start before my dad called the trainer. but i will not go near her till the trainer is out. sorry i tired you guys out


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Best wishes & keep us posted UpAnd. Sometimes the most important lessons in life are the hardest to swallow!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Parents acting like parents, and intervening in their child's potentially dangerous relationship with a horse....
No amount of advice given on an internet forum could possibly be better than that. Period.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

UpAndAbove said:


> sorry i tired you guys out


No worries  It's great that you're so teachable and open to learning about horses and how to handle them. I'm sure in time with a good trainer you will feel a lot more confident and have a lot more fun


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Oxer said:


> Parents acting like parents, and intervening in their child's potentially dangerous relationship with a horse....


Unfortunately there's no accounting for what experienced animal people take for common sense when it comes to animals - the parents may not have a clue about horses. I've seen people that allow their youngsters to walk under horses, hang off tails, etc. Even seen someone tie their horse's leadrope to a pram... with a baby inside!:shock: I've seen people telling their toddlers to run & pet the strange, frightened looking doggie tied up & left alone at the park....


----------



## pepsipop (Jul 7, 2012)

I have yet to meet a kind horse go bad with out something nasty going down. I agree someone with qualifications are needed to help you. You will also need to get out saddle fitter, dentist, physiotherapst and Chyropracter. Many problems are caused from pain in the body. You parents are irresponsible letting you ride with no proffesional help. Horses are animals with feelings they also work on a survival instinct. If there is pain it is their logic to not allow it again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Pepsi while that *may* be true, in this case I'm thinking it's just a case of lack of horse knowledge.


----------



## pepsipop (Jul 7, 2012)

yes. Her knowledge is limited and yes the horse has become mean, a horse does not become mean over a month. If the horse was testing her ability it would progress over a few months, everytime the pony pushes the limit a little more. According to my understanding of what was written it was sudden and dramatic, one day pony like this next day bad. This is more a sign of pain infliction, not naughtyness. I wonder if the pony has ever been tested for cold back. That would explain why when she went to look at pony it was fine. The pony was probably tacked and ridden before she got there, and hence also sold
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

pepsipop said:


> yes. Her knowledge is limited and yes the horse has become mean, a horse does not become mean over a month. If the horse was testing her ability it would progress over a few months, everytime the pony pushes the limit a little more. According to my understanding of what was written it was sudden and dramatic, one day pony like this next day bad. This is more a sign of pain infliction, not naughtyness. I wonder if the pony has ever been tested for cold back. That would explain why when she went to look at pony it was fine. The pony was probably tacked and ridden before she got there, and hence also sold
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep that's a really good point. The trainer should go over that with her


----------



## pepsipop (Jul 7, 2012)

kid you have started about 5 threads on this same pony all giving you the same advice. I just wonder if you really want to hear what people have to say. It is rather frustrating as a reader on the forum to keep reading threads about the same pony. Take the advice you are given, its the only way. No person on this forum is going to tell you to beat the pony. So if thats what you looking for stop the train of thought. I think you need more decipline than the pony. An Arab is a sensitive animal, if you have an aggressive rebelious attitude you will not work with this pony they feel it. You will get hurt. Try calming down and use pony for your own therapy by rubbing his body all over dont put a saddle or bridle on just a halter, get rid of your own negativity. Get a professional to help. Any trainer will refuse to help you with a bad attitude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Pepsi... she's new. She probably didn't know that she could ask those questions in the same thread. 

To me she seems like she's actually trying to do right to keep herself from getting seriously hurt....


----------



## pepsipop (Jul 7, 2012)

sorry just frustrating. But the young lady in some of the other threads seems to be asking if she needs to smack the pony. Arabs are funny ones and have a memory of an elephant they dont forget. I also see that her parents ride and have several horses. I cannot think that they cant help her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well like we pointed out before, she doesn't understand horses (from what she's told us) and some members, including myself, told her to step up a be a leader so she's trying to figure that out on her own (again other members told her that she should while she's waiting on a trainer) so she's trying to figure out what the ABCs of keeping a horse in line are.

But honestly.. I think it's better to wait on the trainer because if one does something for the wrong reasons or without knowing WHY they are doing it.. it can make things exponentially worse. Especially depending on the type of horse (the stubborn/dominant type) Even the sweetie pies can turn into dangerous monsters if they are frustrated.


----------



## pepsipop (Jul 7, 2012)

agreed and really understand that she knows little. She wants to llearn I also give her that. I also see she is 13 and in a transitional point of her life. 

Based on all these factors I am inclined to think that the pony is hurting and therefore hurts her therefore she is frustrated with no help my heart goes out to her indeed. 

But then in some of her other posts she has said her parents are both riders, I teach my own 2 children and know exactly when they have an off day by the way their horses are. I think she might also be a bit frustrated her parents refuse to help. I dont know why they refuse either and might be part of a parenting method. I am clueless there, but it was their decision none-the-less. I just think this young lady needs to come back to some bondage of giving the pony some love like just rubbing him down with her bare hands hugging him carrot feeding that type of thing. It might help her with her frustration. I hope she finds a trainer quick I am positive if she mounts the pony she will get hurt again. 

Teens are complicated in themselves and dont often understand that horses feel what they feel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like the trainer is on the way...

UpAndAbove - a lot of what's been said here is totally right - little things add up pretty fast to big things. Now you know that.

When things have gotten into a mess, it means you need to learn something, and you need someone to help you learn it. Now you know that too.

You have to be careful to keep your boundaries with a horse or things get messy, and the smarter and more active the horse, the bigger those boundaries have to be and the more work you have to put into keeping them there. Now you know that as well.

When they said you didn't have enough experience, they were right...BUT this is how you GET experience. You go through stuff, and you learn from it. The trainer will come out, he'll teach some things to your horse, then he'll teach your twice as many things, and you'll learn from that too. You'll use them, and some of this problem will get fixed and some of it won't, and you'll have to get the trainer out again and you and the horse will learn some more. 

Don't think of the trainer as a one-shot, because this is going to be a process. Be patient with yourself as you learn, be patient with the horse as you learn, and you've got a good chance for success. And you'll come out of this experience knowing a LOT more than you did when you went into it. It would be great if "learning" and "experience" only required reading about stuff, but most of it takes place in the School of Hard Knocks. I can watch MY trainer - because even with an extremely sweet and experienced horse, I STILL need to get training for him and for me on a regular basis - so I can WATCH her all I like, and I do learn a few things that way...but where my best learning takes place is when I try to do it myself. The key is to have someone who is knowledgeable and more experienced stand by and supervise those attempts - that way, things won't get too far out of hand.

You're doing the right thing by asking, and listening to what people tell you, and just keep doing that when the trainer is there. And remember - you have to be 100% consistent about doing what that guy tells you to do with your horse. If you are the "same" person every time, the horse is much more likely to be the "same" horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

pepsipop said:


> \
> But then in some of her other posts she has said her parents are both riders, I teach my own 2 children and know exactly when they have an off day by the way their horses are. I think she might also be a bit frustrated her parents refuse to help. I dont know why they refuse either and might be part of a parenting method.


If I may be so bold.. sometimes parents (even parents that ride) just do not understand horses either. And they think trainers are for people that suck at horses or riding and not something that is needed like a tuneup/oil-change for their cars. 

My own parents (not riders.. my mom likes horses though) think I spend too much on the farrier ($40 per 4-6 weeks) which is actually really affordable. And they also think I don't need lessons because I can just 'ride him like I know and he'll be fine' yeah.. no.

It all boils down to responsibility. They don't feel a trainer needs to come into the picture (costs money, they bought a horse that was good mannered and now having problems) thinking that it's the horse (which it may be in some cases) when it's also the handler.

The best thing a horse owner or rider can do is educate themselves. Be aware that horses aren't simple.. it takes a lot of work and commitment both in time and learning.

And the fact she's so young and has to get all the OKs from her parents is difficult.. :/


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't add any more to what has been said here, and am glad that the OP is getting a trainer involved. In the meantime, here is a link to some very good, very basic videos on safe horse handling and other topics put out by an agricultural university that the OP might want to watch:

eXtension Horses - YouTube


----------



## pepsipop (Jul 7, 2012)

cool docs on site awesome stuff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Calming Melody said:


> I might be wrong , but I thought arabians were hot heads so to speak ? I have never owned one before and I don't mean to offend anyone


No they aren't hot heads but they are very smart & have to have an owner who knows more than them.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

loosie said:


> Unfortunately there's no accounting for what experienced animal people take for common sense when it comes to animals - the parents may not have a clue about horses. I've seen people that allow their youngsters to walk under horses, hang off tails, etc. Even seen someone tie their horse's leadrope to a pram... with a baby inside!:shock: I've seen people telling their toddlers to run & pet the strange, frightened looking doggie tied up & left alone at the park....


Isn't that the truth ........


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

If she was perfect before, she probably realized you won't disipline her (enough or hard enough) and she can do what ever she wants. You need to find a trainer that will help you, and google your problems on the Internet and see what can help.

I wish you were in GA I've rehabilitated several horses like that.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Kind of sounds like she is a smart horse and knows that she gets away with it and YES I do agree, get a trainer and fix all the issues she has as this is very dangerous. But I think with a trainer you can fix it and you should not give up on the horse.....


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

pepsipop said:


> I have yet to meet a kind horse go bad with out something nasty going down. I agree someone with qualifications are needed to help you. You will also need to get out saddle fitter, dentist, physiotherapst and Chyropracter. Many problems are caused from pain in the body. You parents are irresponsible letting you ride with no proffesional help. Horses are animals with feelings they also work on a survival instinct. If there is pain it is their logic to not allow it again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My parents are totally against me riding her but i didnt really listen and i wanted a challenge. anyways she has a trainer coming out so were safe. and she recently had a dentist come out, had her sharps filed down, and thesaddle i bought fits her perfectly, i bought it from her old owners and they said it was her saddle. and she recently got her feet trimmed. and she is not lame, she runs and plays and gallops in the pasture with the other horses. and she is perfectly fine in her body.


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

pepsipop said:


> kid you have started about 5 threads on this same pony all giving you the same advice. I just wonder if you really want to hear what people have to say. It is rather frustrating as a reader on the forum to keep reading threads about the same pony. Take the advice you are given, its the only way. No person on this forum is going to tell you to beat the pony. So if thats what you looking for stop the train of thought. I think you need more decipline than the pony. An Arab is a sensitive animal, if you have an aggressive rebelious attitude you will not work with this pony they feel it. You will get hurt. Try calming down and use pony for your own therapy by rubbing his body all over dont put a saddle or bridle on just a halter, get rid of your own negativity. Get a professional to help. Any trainer will refuse to help you with a bad attitude
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


trainer just came out and i cant belive how she came around so quickly in just 1 day, she still doesnt like me mounting her, likes to turn around, but when i'm on her she doesnt buck and rear anymore. i am very happy now. the trainer says that she is going to come around and that i dont need to sell her.


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

goingnowhere1 said:


> If she was perfect before, she probably realized you won't disipline her (enough or hard enough) and she can do what ever she wants. You need to find a trainer that will help you, and google your problems on the Internet and see what can help.
> 
> I wish you were in GA I've rehabilitated several horses like that.


 
I was leaveing her out in the pasture at night and not putting her in the stall, and do you guys think i gave her too much freedom? 

(it was nice out and no bugs


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

UpAndAbove said:


> I was leaveing her out in the pasture at night and not putting her in the stall, and do you guys think i gave her too much freedom?
> 
> (it was nice out and no bugs


What does this have to do with discipline? Anyway, horses are naturally supposed to live outside without a stall so freedom isn't necessarily the correct word to describe what you did. And if she is allowed outside most of the time, then she may have less energy to do stupid stuff.


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

pepsipop said:


> kid you have started about 5 threads on this same pony all giving you the same advice. I just wonder if you really want to hear what people have to say. It is rather frustrating as a reader on the forum to keep reading threads about the same pony. Take the advice you are given, its the only way. No person on this forum is going to tell you to beat the pony. So if thats what you looking for stop the train of thought. I think you need more decipline than the pony. An Arab is a sensitive animal, if you have an aggressive rebelious attitude you will not work with this pony they feel it. You will get hurt. Try calming down and use pony for your own therapy by rubbing his body all over dont put a saddle or bridle on just a halter, get rid of your own negativity. Get a professional to help. Any trainer will refuse to help you with a bad attitude
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i dont have a bad additude it is just that it was love at first sight with her, and now i dont want to let her go. i wanted to fix it on my own, but i know i cant. the trainer came out. shes turning around quickly. i dont need to sell her


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't read the whole thread but I did read your original post. Sounds like you're pretty new at this and really struggling. Hey, don't sweat it so much. Horses and riding are really difficult to get good at. I'm not kidding. It's really a lifetime pursuit. You're not going to get it all right now no matter what anyone says. You sound pretty passionate about helping this horse. I really do not think it's likely that she is super bad and dangerous. It's just that you haven't been doing this long enough yet to have the experience to see all of the subtler things that are taking place. The horse will tell you what she's going to do before she does it and you can head it off before it becomes a problem but that takes miles in the saddle. So don't let what people say get you down. Prove them wrong for yourself, your horse, and all the horses you meet in the future.


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

UpAndAbove said:


> the trainer came out. shes turning around quickly. i dont need to sell her


I am sorry UpAndAbove but I am a little confused? On the other thread you just said that the trainer was coming out then twenty or so minutes later you posted that they have been out? I am just wondering if I missed something.

I dont believe anyone on here is trying to be mean to you. I think they just want you to listen to the advice you have been given. Most people on here are very experience horse owners and know what they are talking about. They just want you to understand and do what is best for you AS WELL as your mare. No one wants to see either of you get hurt!! Owning a horse is a wonderful experience but there is soooo much to learn. It takes years and years. You are young, which is by no means a bad thing! But with an experienced trainer you can learn A LOT! I hope everything works out for you and your mare!


----------



## Djinnjer (May 11, 2012)

I'm relatively new to the forum and newish horse owner. I have a young mare (4yo) that is assertive and was, at one point, what I considered to be a dangerous horse. Small acts of disrespect that early on went unnoticed by me, or I thought were "cute" escalated quickly into dangerous behavior. She is now a very respectful horse, has bonded with me and is very, very sweet. But that said, every interaction with her I reinforce, with kindness but firmness, that I am in fact the boss. We back up....A LOT. Backing her up is the best way for maintaining her respect. 

In fact, for whatever reason I happen to be with her, even if not for grooming, exercise, etc...just cleaning the barn, changing out water...whatever I'm doing out there, I use that time for short reinforcements, but with a happy, relaxed and even playful attitude; and always lots of praise and scratches for good behavior. 

Don't get frustrated with her or yourself when with her...she will feed off of that and could act out. Also, I would suggest only interacting with her for now when your trainer or parents are with you. I really fear that until she really and truly accepts you as her leader, this horse could seriously injure you, or worse. 

Horses/animals I don't think feel love as we humans experience and feel it. They bond and they respect or disrespect; and I think do have their own "feelings" of affection. But on the flip side also anger, aggression and fear, which can make them dangerous. (Especially in the case with an animal that is 10 times your size). 

Please be very careful and I seriously do hope this works out well for both you and your horse, but she sounds like the kind of horse that may require a lot of reinforcement from you, to whom she is looking to be a good leader. 

I agree with others and it's good that you're getting outside help...not just because you are young. I'm in my forties and ended up "out-horsed" with my 1st horse. I also am very attached and didn't want to sell her and get another. So instead, I got outside help, because although I'd ridden and been around a lot of horses earlier on in life, I was not in league to get an assertive, dangerous-acting horse acting respectfully all alone...and I believe it saved me and possibly even my horse from something seriously bad happening. 

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder if there even is a horse in this mix, or just someone looking for attention?


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not comfortable at all with the trainer "turning her around" so fast. You have to realize that of course she behaved with the trainer because she KNEW that the trainer knew what he was doing. Just because she behaved for him, does NOT mean that she will behave for you. You have got a LOT to learn and a lot of what you need to learn involves an attitude readjustment and some maturity. 

I have to tell you that if I were your parents, based solely on what you have posted here, this horse would be sold. Immediately. You might get another horse, but it would be older, quieter, and less reactive. And you would be taking lessons. Lots and lots of lessons.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I obliterated this post because it really wasn't helpful.


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

Palomine said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if there even is a horse in this mix, or just someone looking for attention?


What confused me was she posted on one of the threads that a trainer would be coming out then 22 minutes late the trainer had been out, worked with the horse and there already was enough improvement that she didnt need to sell the horse. 

Palomine I am sorry to say but I am agreeing with you. It may have started off with the intentions of looking for help but not receiving the answers she wanted has turned into what it is now...


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

GiftedGlider, I thought the same thing when I saw the time between posts.


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

UpAndAbove said:


> Thank you soo much for your advice. and i feel very ashamed for how i acted, and how can i get her to love me withought spoiling her. because i had a old 30 year old mare and i would spoil her and love her soo much that she thought she would not need to listen to me. but she was a companion horse and was not intended to be ridden. so i did not really worry about it. i know i dont have much experience but she is very gentle when i am not on her, so how can i make her love me? can i lead her through my trails and let her graze and stuff? how can i get her to trust and bond with me. i am very ashamed of myself and if i try to bond with her will she forget the past if i dont do it again?? she is very good at leading she will go werever i want her to go even over scary stuff
> 
> please reply


I have an old gelding and I spoil him horribly, BUT I never forget to maintain quiet yet confident leadership. I started by creating a routine and building trust with small stuff, and slowly exhibited to him that I am, indeed, a good leader. After the trust and respect was built, the love flourished. I had a good while to work at this because he was malnourished and unfit for riding at first until I nursed him back to health.

You're young, and need experience! You need a trainer, somebody who can help you learn how to interact with your horse. *Stay off your horse until you get expert help.* It's not your size dear, it's your "presence." Horses are exerts at reading human body language and emotions. I'm 5 feet tall and my big gelding behaves himself, but I project myself as a worthy and capable leader and I actually feel like one - otherwise he'd know I was faking it and he'd exploit it. 

Love of all things equine is AWESOME and there are some great books out there on building trust and establishing quiet yet confident leadership with your horse without using aggression - but books don't take the place of a professional trainer!!! 

Please don't give up and "just get a dog." BUT please don't jeopardize your safety either! Read, learn, and *seek expert guidance*. You may find that you and your horse aren't the right "fit" and that perhaps an older, gentler horse would be a better fit?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would agree to getting professional help. Though is it possible some idiots got into your pasture during the night and messed with her? I once had some idiots come into my pasture during the day, but I have a lot of wooded area and they tried to get on my mare bareback but she wouldn't stand still so they started throwing things at her and made her run off.

Its a horrible reality, but people do do that. Especially young teenagers that are trying to "prove" themselves to their friends.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

pepsipop said:


> sorry just frustrating. But the young lady in some of the other threads seems to be asking if she needs to smack the pony. Arabs are funny ones and have a memory of an elephant they dont forget. I also see that her parents ride and have several horses. I cannot think that they cant help her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Many people - & maybe OP's parents - are indeed still of the 'make em' or 'hit em' mindset, so don't blame her, just inform her what better methods there can be


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

When a perfectly behaved horse suddenly becomes unruly and seems to be avoiding anything that invoves you riding her, either she's in pain or you riding her is causing her pain (ill fitting saddle, heavy hands, over-bitted)...though her behavior is bad, she's not a bad horse.

An ill fitting saddle can cause pain even AFTER it is removed. A saddle that pinches would cause your horse move differently to compensate and cause chronic problems in her back. An ill fitting saddle foe you could cause you to sit unevenly and cause problems as well.

For your horse's well-being and for your own safety have a vet come out, a chiropractor and someone who is experienced in saddle fitting. Should they not find anything, find a GOOD trainer who teaches prevention of these behaviors (a quiet horse is not always obedient, but an obedient horse is always quiet).

The worst thing you can do is instantly assume it's a personality problem. Make sure it's not a physical problem before working on the personality. I have known some horses who became so unruly and angry and the problem was found in the atlas and axis of the spine (where skull attaches to spine). Once work was done to resolve issues in the atlas and axis, the bad behavior stopped.

If you worked on the personality issues now without making sure she is physically sound, you can cause much more damage then good. This horse might be telling you she is unhappy and in pain, stop and listen to her.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll be the bad guy and just say it.

Get rid of the darn horse.

"But I love her!" Is no excuse. Many new equestrians get drawn into the beauty of an arabian without the actual knowledge, mental strength and ability to handle one.

You need a soft headed, 15 year old QH, TWH, Paint, Appaloosa, Grade, POA, SOMETHING OTHER THAN A YOUNG ARABIAN.

You don't love her. You love the idea of her. You love her beauty. You love her spit and fire. You need to swallow your teenage pride, admit you are over-horsed and replace her with something you can handle long term.

The trainer comes in, "corrects" the situation, and leaves. You go back into the same routine of bribing her into being nice, she goes back into the routine of trampling all over you.

Get rid of her before your lack of knowledge ruins her for her next owner.

I have seen SO MANY young horse back riders, or NEW equestrians buy arabians and NEVER ride them because those horses rule the roost and they have no idea how to handle them.

Its not IF you get hurt. Its WHEN YOU GET HURT. A trainer will NOT stop that horse from hurting you. A trainer can not give you YEARS of experience in just a few sessions. You will not learn how to become a lead mare and KEEP the lead mare status in just a month or two of professional help.

Get rid of that horse LIKE YOUR PARENTS (WHO KNOW MORE ABOUT YOUR SAFETY THAN YOU DO) told you to, before that horse hurts you, and hurts her chance at finding a better owner.

If you were my kid, you would have NO say in whether you kept that horse. Stop arguing with your parents. They know better than you, and this is the wrong WRONG animal for you.

There, it had to be said. I'm the bad guy. I'm cool with it.


----------

